# My First Mirror Carp



## dinkbuster1

this is a mirror isnt it? took a carp pole along with us on a GMR 'cattin trip today and caught this guy. carp saved the day! 6 carp, i channel cat (on wheatie ball),...... ZERO Flatheads


----------



## CoolWater

Yep that's a Mirror Carp, nice catch man.


----------



## Salmonid

Awesome dude!! I still need to land one to be added to my life list!! Im jelous, oh yeah, apparently there are no channel cats in the GMR since me and my buddy couldnt buy one this morning.....heck the turtles were not even hitting...
Dang this weather... 

Salmonid


----------



## PAYARA

Great looking mirror too!


----------



## TimJC

Lovely looking linear pattern on that fish. Congratulations.


----------



## 01mercLS

Thats a nice looking mirror. nice catch.


----------



## Ðe§perado™

Congrats, There is quite a few places I go to there are tons of them.


----------



## pendog66

good catch mike, i have gotten a couple in the GMR. i heard they take over worse then bullheads in ponds. but sure are fun to catch


----------



## bumblebee

OK I have to ask this!! What is a mirror carp? I have never heard of them. Is it another name for a grass carp?


----------



## catfish1998

Thats a good fish bud.


----------



## TimJC

bumblebee said:


> OK I have to ask this!! What is a mirror carp? I have never heard of them. Is it another name for a grass carp?


A mirror carp is a common carp that is expressing a genetically recessive trait. The difference is that mirrors have an irregular or partial scale pattern. There are three other types of common carp that are defined by there scale pattern. Leather carp have very few or no scales. Fully scaled mirrors are completely covers with irregularly shaped scales that fit together like a mosaic. Linear carp have a band of wide scales that run down the fish's lateral line on the middle of either side. There is even a specific strain of mirror carp known as Israeli carp that are often sold as catfish bait.

There are also other types of carp that are defined by coloration.

It is important to remember that koi are common carp and that they have been bred for many centuries to express certain traits.

That last thing to remember is that the grass carp is not a common carp.


----------



## harle96

TimJC said:


> A mirror carp is a common carp that is expressing a genetically recessive trait. The difference is that mirrors have an irregular or partial scale pattern. There are three other types of common carp that are defined by there scale pattern. Leather carp have very few or no scales. Fully scaled mirrors are completely covers with irregularly shaped scales that fit together like a mosaic. Linear carp have a band of wide scales that run down the fish's lateral line on the middle of either side. There is even a specific strain of mirror carp known as Israeli carp that are often sold as catfish bait.
> 
> There are also other types of carp that are defined by coloration.
> 
> It is important to remember that koi are common carp and that they have been bred for many centuries to express certain traits.
> 
> That last thing to remember is that the grass carp is not a common carp.


Interesting...I did not know that.


----------



## GMR_Guy

Congratulations on your first mirror. From my experience I would say that about 1 in 25 carp caught in the GMR are mirrors.


----------

